# My link with nav reboot help



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

I had a 13 Chevy Cruze without the navigation there was a button sequence you could push on the radio to hard reset it now on my 14 Cruze with the Nav It does not work. I would like to know if there is a button sequence you could push so you could hard reset away driving. Somebody's got to know. No luck from Google.


----------

